# searching for friend



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know it's 5 years plus since the sunami, but something has been playing on my husbands mind since he heard that a very good friend of his from the past was actually living on a beach in thailand,and this person has not been in touch with another mutual friend since that dreadful day. Odd's on the guy did not survive, but how can he find out names of deceased/missing brits? He cannot trace his parents and think they must have passed away now, his friend is around the mid 60's. Any Idea, thanks.


----------



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you know which beach he was living on?
Only the west coast was hit. I remember at the time, the Bangkok Post published names and photos of those who were reported missing. Maybe a check of their archives for the weeks after 26th. Dec. may help.


----------

